# quick question



## skip112 (May 7, 2009)

i was recently given a 1950 MAB model g .22 pistol and it doesnt have a clip. i was wondering if any of you good folks could tell me where to purchase one?

great site, thanks


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Gunbroker had some parts but I didn't see the exact model letter that you stated. It be a good place to start though


----------

